# Weed killer on Hops



## SixStar (14/2/17)

So my wonderful father-in-law came around the house today and sprayed the weeds in the garden we killer.
He's certain it didn't reach the hops but in the event that some overspray managed to reach them, what can I do?
We talking long term plant health damage?


----------



## MHB (14/2/17)

If you are talking Roundup (glyphosate), well its going to depend on how much got on the hops, they are apparently fairly sensitive to Roundup.
Here is a fair read. http://www.greatlakeshops.com/hops-blog/grower-notes-spring-2016
Mark


----------



## Danscraftbeer (14/2/17)

Weed killer is never used anywhere in my little pod of dirt. That's were it can do long term harm in the soil. 
I used it once years ago as advised when putting down weed mat. For weeks, even months after I saw big earth worms dead on the ground some distance away from were I sprayed it. There is the short term harm that it kills any vegetation and long term harm killing everything that's alive in the soil.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (14/2/17)

There really should be more restrictions of it for the unwitting public to access it so easily. Tonnes of it on the shelves at your hardware stores.
Eg. My neighbour used it on my front driveway and footpath as a kind gesture. I didn't make an issue of it because it was meant in good will and only because I'm not growing anything of consumption out there. I do organic gardening in the backyard and aquaponics. I know of people who lost their whole organic aquaponic system and the fish to a neighbour on a weed killer spraying frenzy etc. Its toxic f..cking poison.....

All you can do is prevent it happening again. As tactfully as possible give the message that no poisons on your grounds please.


----------



## good4whatAlesU (14/2/17)

If you get onto it really quick you could try washing it off with water and/or maybe a metal binder (Calcium)... After about an hour all will be in vain though...

They say on the label if it rains within a couple hours of application you may need to reapply... So make it rain. Quick.

Edit: For glyphosate.


----------



## Mardoo (14/2/17)

I was hoping for a majorly awesome Chinese spam thread. Instead, possible devastation. Good luck mate.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (14/2/17)

Uptake is the killer...more than an Hr or so and it aint looking good


----------



## Danscraftbeer (14/2/17)

Ah Monsanto and others. The monopolisers of global food with killer chemistries. :blink:


----------



## GABBA110360 (14/2/17)

put the hose on them and as said try and limit the absorbtion


----------



## Stouter (14/2/17)

Yeah boieee, we killer, true dat!
That sh#t be deadly B!
Yo hops gon be shizzled like no bizzle boieee!


----------



## good4whatAlesU (14/2/17)

Glyphosate binds to the soil pretty quick and breaks down to derivative product AMPA. Half life in soil (depending on soil type) between a day or two and up to around 6 months (slower in cold conditions).
It binds to the soil in a similar way to phosphate, in fact if there is inactive glyphosate lurking in the soil, it can actually reactivate if you apply heaps of phosphate which can bump it off the sorption sites. But this mainly occurs in high sorption soils (e.g. rich red volcanic soils) not so much sands and stuff where it breaks down pretty quick.
Decades of work out there trying to prove it's nasty, but it's really not that bad. The main worry is resistance build up in plants which is a good reason to rotate your herbicides.


----------



## Stouter (14/2/17)

I know I'm pushing this, but this thread title has got to be a front runner for Yob's marketing plan.


----------



## SixStar (14/2/17)

Glad you find this amusing stouter.

Just dug out as much of the soil and weeds as possible where I thought it could have been sprayed.

Also gave it a huge flush. Fingers crossed. Need a bunch new soil now too.

Thanks for your help guys. Here's hoping.


----------



## Stouter (14/2/17)

Sorry man, these are your babies you're talking about, I understand.
Take solace that if they survive, at least you're not ingesting anything different than what's on sale fruit and vege wise at the supermarket.
You can only mitigate the dose as much as possible, should be fine.


----------



## SixStar (14/2/17)

Cheers, All good mate.


----------



## SixStar (14/2/17)

MHB said:


> If you are talking Roundup (glyphosate), well its going to depend on how much got on the hops, they are apparently fairly sensitive to Roundup.
> Here is a fair read. http://www.greatlakeshops.com/hops-blog/grower-notes-spring-2016
> Mark


Great read. Scary stuff when it come to Hops.


----------



## Gregos (14/2/17)

So many questions Sixstar, what was the mix %, what was the water he used (clean/dirty)PH has a big impact on the effectiveness of the glyphosate and did he use any additives (organosilicane etc) this all affects the translocation of the herbicide, how far it will travel in the plant. Glyphosate activates best on green plant matter and is less effective in soils.
You can cut he stem of the plant and see if there is a brown line in the stem, and follow it until it runs out. If he used a mild mix you may be able to cut off where the brown line runs out and it will regrow.

I hope this helps you .

Grego


----------



## Bribie G (14/2/17)

Roundup, the gardener's friend.
gotta do some spraying tomorrow if I can find my tinfoil hat because of the Telstra tower up the hill.


----------



## good4whatAlesU (15/2/17)

SixStar said:


> Glad you find this amusing stouter.
> Just dug out as much of the soil and weeds as possible where I thought it could have been sprayed.
> Also gave it a huge flush. Fingers crossed. Need a bunch new soil now too.
> Thanks for your help guys. Here's hoping.


Good luck SS, as your father in law says if it wasn't sprayed on the hops you'll be fine.

Also as Gregos mentioned it's less effective in soil, in these warm conditions will be pretty much dissipated after a few days. Put your soil back on in few days (without the dead weeds attached) will be fine. If the dead weeds remain attached they can feed more herbicide into the soil as they decay.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (15/2/17)

MHB said:


> Here is a fair read. http://www.greatlakeshops.com/hops-blog/grower-notes-spring-2016
> Mark


That is a good read, something all the hop growers she be using.


----------



## Dave70 (15/2/17)

Bribie G said:


> Roundup, the gardener's friend.
> gotta do some spraying tomorrow if I can find my tinfoil hat because of the Telstra tower up the hill.


Out my way they call it the Maltese wippa snippa.


----------



## Mikeyr (15/2/17)

Good article!!

Can't swear by it but was told by a wise old gardener to hose off as soon as possible and then use you "milk spray" (which is old school fungal control 60%/40% milk water i think) leave for a bit and then hose that off. 

Makes sense with Good4's comment on metal binder . Always wondered why!

Some studies have shown it may have impact on worm reproduction, you should only spray when its not going to rain and to minimise the amount transferred to soil remove the dead material. Digging in the dead stuff is not a good idea if you believe those studies. Personally i like worms so why not make the extra effort. Glyphosate is one of the most studied chemicals on the planet and certainly better than most alternate herbicides except maybe a blowtorch! Which is hella fun!


----------



## Bribie G (15/2/17)

You used to be able to get a garden blow torch on a wand device back in the 70s, as advertised on TV. I wonder how many people burned down their blocks (not to mention toes etc).

Shyte, still going !!! Butane Weed Wand.


----------



## SixStar (21/2/17)

So far no signs of damage. Weeds are toast though. Old bugger had a good aim I guess.


----------

